# I need one of those!



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

I found a really nice shop on etsy! 
I think their covers are a bit pricey and I will have to save for a long time, now that I ordered the K3.. but OMG! I need one of those:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/tovicorrie

Update: 
_"To order please order one of our iPad covers (see link below) and specify the design and the fact that you would like a kindle 3 and we will make it to fit.
all the best
tovicorrie"_


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow those are gorgeous! There are so many nice leather sleeves on etsy now. I'd really like to see pictures of this with the K3 if anyone ever buys one.

Also, are the K3 versions cheaper? I'd imagine they should be since the K3 is so much smaller than the iPad.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Are they going to make K3 sizes? Because those are absolutely gorgeous, and really pretty well-priced for the quality of work.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

I asked about K3 covers and this was their reply:

"To order please order one of our iPad covers and specify the design and the fact that you would like a kindle 3 and we will make it to fit."

Sorry, don't know about the price


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Squeak (I think??)!

I absolutely don't want a sleeve for my K3 as I am really partial to book-like covers, so I felt safe to click the link you provided "just to have a look" ...

I am now waiting for an iPhone case!!!! Just shoot me please!

But it was literally love at first sight, and resistance was futile 










Anyway, thank you !


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Eek! Why did I click in here? <fleeing>


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Julip, COME BACK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!! Don't leave me alone here... please...


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Neo, that is a really beautiful sleeve! I waaaaaaant!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They have a iPhone case with hummingbirds on it. I am trying to resist. Doubt that it will work, but I'm trying.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, at least you are trying, and you have all my admiration for that!!! I think it took me a whole 30 seconds between the time I first saw the Koi fish case and bought it   I didn't even attempt to resist!!!!!

I saw that one of the hummingbird cases (they have 2) has some red in it too... Just sayin'...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

JaneD said:


> Neo, that is a really beautiful sleeve! I waaaaaaant!!


Thank you!!!! I think you should go for it ...


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Neo said:


> Julip, COME BACK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!! Don't leave me alone here... please...


LOL Neo, you are trouble with a capital "T"!  The phone sleeve you picked out is beautiful. I hope you will post pictures when it arrives!

Thank you, Squeak, for posting about the seller - they have really gorgeous products and it is all I can do not to keep going back and looking! And Kathy, I sure wish you hadn't pointed out the hummingbirds one - I have a window feeder plus a couple of other hanging hummzingers, so I watch the little guys often. They like to hover by the window to check me out just as much as I do to them. Taste of my own medicine, I guess!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> Thank you Squeak (I think??)!
> 
> I absolutely don't want a sleeve for my K3 as I am really partial to book-like covers, so I felt safe to click the link you provided "just to have a look" ...
> 
> ...


Like you, I thought I was safe; I don't like sleeves, so I figured I would be immune; Now I'm trying to figure out what I can use the Victorian Roses for; I absolutely love it, it's very similar to the Kindle decals I design. I also LOVE the one with the Lotus; I think I might get it for one of my iPods (or something).
These are just so beautiful.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Neo, please post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

julip said:


> LOL Neo, you are trouble with a capital "T"!  The phone sleeve you picked out is beautiful. I hope you will post pictures when it arrives!


Well, in my defense, I do seem to be more trouble for myself than anyone else though !!



squeak said:


> Neo, please post some pictures when you get it!


Will definitely post some pics as soon as I get it (wonder when that may be though, just noticed that it ships from the UK )


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Like you, I thought I was safe; I don't like sleeves, so I figured I would be immune; Now I'm trying to figure out what I can use the Victorian Roses for; I absolutely love it, it's very similar to the Kindle decals I design. I also LOVE the one with the Lotus; I think I might get it for one of my iPods (or something).
> These are just so beautiful.


LOL, I can totally relate to that!!!!! They are indeed absolutely gorgeous, thus my lack of willpower/resistance, sigh... But I have a feeling I won't regret it !


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Neo said:


> Well, in my defense, I do seem to be more trouble for myself than anyone else though !!
> 
> Will definitely post some pics as soon as I get it (wonder when that may be though, just noticed that it ships from the UK )


Neo - we seem to have the same tastes in our accessories - I just saw your post on the Cole Haan thread. I'm bummed out about the K3 covers, as I adore my K2 one and always feel the need to pick it up and hold it even though there is no Kindle in it. 

Looking forward to pictures of these when everyone caves and gets one!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

julip said:


> Neo - we seem to have the same tastes in our accessories


We do though, don't we ?

You know, I'm wondering if I hadn't bought my Ruby Sugar CH for K2 following a post from you about your brown one, a bit before Christmas last year 

Anyway, my first CH cover was a catastrophe, the hinges weren't set properly, and the K2 didn't sit flush with the cover but was raised, with a gap between the back of the K2 and the cover. I was super disappointed and sent it back, but wanted it so badly that I decided to give it another shot and ordered another one, which was perfect . I think they have quality control issues on those covers (also what I gathered from the mixed reviews on Amazon at the time, either glowing of really bad, with nothing in the middle). So I've decided to keep my pre-order for now and see for myself when I get it (whenever that is). Else I can always send it back, and I think I need to see for myself...

Sorry for the OT/hijacking of the thread for a minute!



julip said:


> Looking forward to pictures of these when everyone caves and gets one!


Well, I do hope others cave too, please don't leave me caving alone here, please


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

These are probably the most gorgeous sleeves I've ever seen.  I MUST get one!  I'm hoping to convince my husband that one of these will be the perfect Christmas present!  I love the blue retro design - I hope they can do it!!  Thanks for the website!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Shawna said:


> These are probably the most gorgeous sleeves I've ever seen. I MUST get one! I'm hoping to convince my husband that one of these will be the perfect Christmas present! I love the blue retro design - I hope they can do it!! Thanks for the website!


That retro is gorgeous! I hadn't seen that one. I also love the nautical design. If it had been a pelican instead of a seagull, I would have been all over it - my favorite seabird.  But .... I am still thinking about it. 



Neo said:


> We do though, don't we ?
> 
> You know, I'm wondering if I hadn't bought my Ruby Sugar CH for K2 following a post from you about your brown one, a bit before Christmas last year
> 
> I've decided to keep my pre-order for now and see for myself when I get it (whenever that is). Else I can always send it back, and I think I need to see for myself...


Hmmm .. I purchased my CH around July last year at the same time as my K2, so maybe my old post or someone else's? I can't remember if I posted my CH. I know I posted my blue peacock Oberon with my BB, which I received about 3 days before my Kindle lol. Please report back when you get the CH - I'd still love to have one for K3, and it would be nice if the new design really is nice, just different. The ruby sugar is so pretty!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no - this one is gorgeous too - it seems like they have added a lot of new designs?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Spoiler



Oh, crap.


 I love the koi with hibiscus flowers.
It's taking all my willpower to wait for a large selection of K3 covers and cases to come out before choosing one. This thread is definitely not making it any easier.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a 100% with you on that one, and the only thing that saves me from that particular one is that I know I don't like reading the Kindle naked (I've been reading on my naked K2 for the last 3 weeks while my custom case was being retro-fitted to fit the K3, and I really did not enjoy the experience!). But wait for the day I get an iPad - this baby will be mine ...

Oh, and not to seem like I want to enable you but... I know that you want to wait to see all the options that will be out there, but sometimes, you see something and you just KNOW. If this is the case here (no pun intended!) why wait ?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Neo said:


> I'm a 100% with you on that one, and the only thing that saves me from that particular one is that I know I don't like reading the Kindle naked (I've been reading on my naked K2 for the last 3 weeks while my custom case was being retro-fitted to fit the K3, and I really did not enjoy the experience!). But wait for the day I get an iPad - this baby will be mine ...
> 
> Oh, and not to seem like I want to enable you but... I know that you want to wait to see all the options that will be out there, but sometimes, you see something and you just KNOW. If this is the case here (no pun intended!) why wait ?


You are so bad.  I am seriously thinking about it because I actually did want to read mine without a cover most of the time. Maybe if there's nothing else I see that I like by ... this Friday I'll order it. Or maybe I'll break down when you review yours and rave about how much you love it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll definitely come back here to report as soon as I get my iPhone sleeve, but I'm really not sure when that will be, as it ships from the UK. I hope I'll get it soon, but trying to brace myself for it tacking maybe up to a couple of weeks? The information on their page says that they ship "within 7 days" of the order being placed, and I only ordered Friday...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

So, it's been a while - exactly 3 weeks to the day, actually! But today, I finally received my Koi fish iPhone case . While the leather is thinner than I expected and the colors not quite as deep as I thought they would be, I still REALLY like it, and am very happy with it. The fit is perfect: no way my iPhone will slip out of the sleeve, it really sits snugly, but at the same time it goes in and out of it easily. So all in all, it's been a long time in coming, but it was definitely worth it 

As promised, here are a couple of pictures:


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Cobbie! The colors look actually deeper and more striking on the picture than in real life, lol. Oh and by now I have actually cut a bit of the top off of the back of the sleeve as it wasn't perfectly straight, and well, I have some OCD tendencies  ...

Yes, she is off getting married but will be back mid-next week


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my  Neo, That is gorgeous   Good thing she is on vacation


----------

